# First attempt at making a tumbler



## soda bottle (Jun 26, 2011)

Total cost was zero dollars .  I got the motor from work the shaft and bearings from an used school fan and the metal and misc. from my leftovers I had from doing my garage door opener.   Now all I need is a Canister setup.


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

Great job, I need to build one since I have similar access to all the materials either free or very cheap, are you gonna expand it to two more rollers, looks like you have the room....Jim


----------



## soda bottle (Jun 26, 2011)

> Great job, I need to build one since I have similar access to all the materials either free or very cheap, are you gonna expand it to two more rollers, looks like you have the room....Jim


 Yes, That's the plan.  I just need to get more rollers .  I really need to make a canister or buy one from jar doctor but I think I'll attempt to make one first.


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

Canisters are easy just buy some sch. 40 pvc pipe, you need the stopples from the doctor and some copper and cut or polish material. How are you gonna control the speed on the motor ?


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

what did you use for the main roller ?


----------



## soda bottle (Jun 26, 2011)

Copper I already have.  I'm an electrician so thats not a problem.  I used a shaft from a school Fan coil unit.  I do need to get some cutting and polishing stuff.  Probably the aluminum oxide for the polish and graphite for the cutter.  Speed control will be done from a variable freq drive but until I get my hands on one , I'll use different size pulleys.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 26, 2011)

you might need to put something on the roller to make some friction.

 I use regular PVC for tubes but the clear PVC from Jar Doc would be very nice.
 Stopples are a pain to make (and will kill your bottle if they dont work) so best to buy them.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 26, 2011)

the cutter is typically silicon carbide (carborundum) I think.


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  soda bottle
> 
> Copper I already have.  I'm an electrician so thats not a problem.  I used a shaft from a school Fan coil unit.  I do need to get some cutting and polishing stuff.  Probably the aluminum oxide for the polish and graphite for the cutter.  Speed control will be done from a variable freq drive but until I get my hands on one , I'll use different size pulleys.


 Cool, good luck...make sure to take before pic's so we can compare your efforts. I look forward to seeing your results...How do you change out the pulleys for different sizes ?


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> you might need to put something on the roller to make some friction.
> 
> ...


 I was thinking the same thing Matt, I think Hockey Stick Tape wound around the roller would be perfect, a bit sticky and would stand up well...


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 26, 2011)

[]I don't know about your area, but Tap Plastics has a great selection of clear plastic tubes in all sizes for not too much money. And as you are an electrician, you have acssess to that rubber splicing compound tape, which makes good traction for your roller without scuffing up the tubes....Andy


----------



## soda bottle (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your great ideas.  I was planning on using garden hose around the shaft, but I think I may try the electrical tape now that you mention it.  I change the pulleys out simply but loosening the allen key and replacing it with another.  I know I will probably need to mount an adjustable plate for the motor and buy various belts , but its a work in progress.  It sure beats paying the $700.00 or so for one.  I probably will break down and just order a canister setup from jar doctor.


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

Why do you want clear plastic, do you plan on sitting there watching it spin ??   I would think adjustable slots for moving the motor would beat having to buy different belts for sure....IMHO


----------



## soda bottle (Jun 26, 2011)

Clear plastic allows you to see if the lip is positioned correctly before you start to spin the heck out of it.  Adjustable motor mounts are the way to go but if  I change the pulley, the belt I have now may not reach. Maybe not sure depends what speed I need to achieve?


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

OK now I see....that makes sense....Years ago before I was into bottles like now I saw a guy on a tv show with a tumbler that held more than 30 or 40 bottles and all of his were regular pvc if i remember correctly....


----------



## soda bottle (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's a pic of my Copper cutting apparatus.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 27, 2011)

Will that copper cutting apparatus work on all different sizes of copper? I've been digging up wads of copper wire at the dump and was thinking about using that. Another question I have is about the cut copper. Does that actually help to cut the glass or in a way hold the polishing compound into the glass? If that's the case it seems like copper BB's would do the same. Swiz


----------



## soda bottle (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't claim to be an expert but Generally you would use only 14 or 12 AWG wire.  Anything heavier than 12 might damage the glass unless its real thick.  I dont think you would want to use much smaller than 14 because it would'nt do as good of a job and it would probably take more time in the tumbler.  I guess if you had a real thin piece of glass you could go smaller but I think the pros use plastic beads or something, I am not relly sure. 

 To answer your question the apparatus I have will cut up to #10 wire if I wanted.  You just have to drill the hole bigger.  I have a piece of #12 in there now.  By the way if you don't already know wire size gets bigger the lower the AWG (American Wire Gauge). 

 The way I understand it, the copper works the polish or cutter into the glass, so BBs would probably work but I think the jagged edges of cut copper do a better job.  Hope this helps and please correct me if I'm wrong.  Thanks, Jake


----------



## jarhunter (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Jim, wow 30- 40 bottles at one time. Gotta give an attaboy to that guy. I have a large frame 4 canister, if i get creative i can spin 6. Thats  enough for me. I have about 110# of copper, its a mix of #12 to i think #18. May seem like alot of copper but is about a half  of a spackle bucket. Warren


> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> OK now I see....that makes sense....Years ago before I was into bottles like now I saw a guy on a tv show with a tumbler that held more than 30 or 40 bottles and all of his were regular pvc if i remember correctly....


----------



## jarhunter (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi soda, looks like you are going in the right direction, just make sure your canister stops are strong enough to keep canister centered. Low speed doesn`t show much but fast spin could be a problem. Warren


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 27, 2011)

..this looks really well-done!!!


----------

